# Configuration d'Entourage avec hotmail et gmail



## Marso (10 Avril 2005)

Bonjour a tous,

J'essaye de configurer Entourage pour mon compte hotmail et gmail et, avec les deux, il me pose un probleme...
Avec hotmail, il me dit qu'il faut que j'ai un abonnement premium pour pouvoir utiliser Entourage avec hotmail... Est ce obligatoire? Si oui, Thunderbird necessite un abonnement premium egalement pour hotmail?

Quant a gmail, il me demande des options comme: serveur POP ou IMAP, serveur de messagerie entrant et sortant... Que dois je faire? 

Merci et bonne journée


----------



## yul (10 Avril 2005)

Je ne peux t'aider que pour GMail,Il te faut configurer les options avancéés d'envoi ainsi :







et les options avancées de réceptions ainsi :






et pour les pop et smtp :


----------



## Marso (10 Avril 2005)

Merci beacoup, ça fonctionne nikel  J'ai juste du changer un truc dans les settings de Gmail a propos du serveur POP.

Pour hotmail maintenant, personne n'a de reponse?


----------



## Marso (12 Avril 2005)

Personne n'a de reponse? Est ce possible avec de configurer le compte hotmail sans abonnement premium avec Entourage oui ou non? Si non, est ce possible avec Thunderbird? 

Merci de votre aide et bonne fin de journée


----------



## Marso (13 Avril 2005)

J'ai trouvé la reponse sur la toile, pour profiter d'une messagerie pour gérer ces emails, hotmail a decidé de faire payer les utilisateurs... Quel bande de bachibouzouk 

Pourquoi ont ils adopté cette politique? ... Grrrrr


----------

